# Yeti



## LDUBS (Jun 27, 2019)

One of the kids gave me a Yeti 20 oz tumbler for father’s day. The performance claims seem to be true. It really does keep coffee piping hot for a long time. I would say much longer than my other thermoses, where the last sips are kind of just luke warm. The Yeti tumbler works well keeping things cold too. 

I’m not one to buy things for the brand/logo, but have to admit I’m impressed with my new Yeti tumbler. So, if you were wondering, it looks like Yeti is a brand that delivers more than hype. Still pretty expensive though.


----------



## GTS225 (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorta like Snap-On tools. Yes, they're good, but does it really cost that much more to build the thing?

Roger


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 27, 2019)

Our kids gave the wife and I Yeti tumblers last Christmas. They do perform better than any other insulated tumbler I’ve ever owned. I’m in the market for a new cooler but a Yeti is out of my budget.


----------



## jethro (Jun 27, 2019)

I own a lot of Yeti products. Not necessarily a fan boy just happened that way. They are expensive but they are in fact amazing how well they perform. I camp a lot off the grid, remote in Northern Maine where the nearest ice is a 3-5 hour round trip. If I am diligent about not opening the cooler more than I need I can keep ice in my big cooler for 5 days real easy. But the big coolers, that performance comes at a cost more than the money- it's HEAVY. My Tundra 65 is about 40lbs empty. Fill it with ice and food and there is no way you are moving it by yourself. And the shear size of it makes it hard to handle empty! 

I think unless you really need to be off grid for multiple days with ice then spending the money is not necessary. I lived for years with an Igloo Marine which is still a fantastic cooler and 1/4 the price. There are a lot of knock off Yeti coolers that I am sure perform as well or possibly better, but any of the roto-molded coolers are still pretty spendy. The way I see it, saving $150 off a $400 cooler- might as well buy the Yeti. You will have it forever, that's for sure. Unless someone steals it, which is another downside...


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 27, 2019)

While I have high praise for the tumbler I would not spend the $$$$ on the Yeti coolers. I just don't need to keep ice for 5 days. When we go camping there is an elect outlet to plug in keurig & air mattress, hot/cold running water showers, and a place to buy ice cream cones! My $25 ice chest works just fine for my needs. 

And besides, no one is going to go out of their way to steal my $25 ice chest. And if they do, no big deal.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 27, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> And besides, no one is going to go out of their way to steal my $25 ice chest. And if they do, no big deal.



Mine either :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2019)

I do good with my igloos and the theft factor is avoided. Mine is on the rack in front of my truck


----------



## jethro (Jun 28, 2019)

See I don't drink beer, so that is another factor. I drink whiskey and water. I have to have a good cooler to keep my good drink ice that I make at home for the 5th day! If I drank beer I could probably get by with a cheaper cooler, but that happy drink ice... gotta have it!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 28, 2019)

For the active man, this is the best coffee mug money can buy....and it's not that expensive. I have 3 and not a single one leaks. I use them year round from hunting out of treestand to kayaking. I wouldn't take anything for them. Coffee stays piping hot all day long. I like that you can toss it in a pack or storage compartment and not worry about it leaking on everything.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CHOUI86/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2019)

Jonah,
I have the same mug in a different color, that thing is dangerous. It keeps the coffee hot many hours later....and I forget that until I take that first sip.

I have a bunch of different tumblers, and was just given a YETI at a demo I went to. I like the cover of the YETI the best as it is mostly leak proof. The others are almost as good in my opinion. 

For me, it has to fit in the cup holder in my truck, that's the clear winner. :LOL2:


----------



## jethro (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah, I've heard of the Zojirushi mugs, they are big among the motorcycle touring crowds.


----------

